# Rhode Island Red breast swollen



## madonna (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a 2 year old Rhode Island Red the rooster has pecked her saddle bad. I put a apron on her put her breast is really swollen which feels like fluid I have her isolated any ideals could the swelling be just roughness from the rooster?


----------



## kaax (Nov 21, 2012)

madonna said:


> I have a 2 year old Rhode Island Red the rooster has pecked her saddle bad. I put a apron on her put her breast is really swollen which feels like fluid I have her isolated any ideals could the swelling be just roughness from the rooster?


Could it be the crop? 
Sour crop or pendulous crop?

Maybe breast blisters, I think it's caused by friction/rubbing against items.

http://www.welphatchery.com/poultry_health.asp

Kaax- best of luck


----------



## madonna (Sep 20, 2012)

it does sound like maybe a breast blister where it was covering the whole breast yesterday today it's a big ball I think I'm going to take her to the vet tomorrow and get her drained


----------



## kaax (Nov 21, 2012)

madonna said:


> it does sound like maybe a breast blister where it was covering the whole breast yesterday today it's a big ball I think I'm going to take her to the vet tomorrow and get her drained


Hope it helps her.

Kaax


----------



## madonna (Sep 20, 2012)

I made an appointment with the vet for her tomorrow to drain it


----------

